# Memorial Day - Our Love for Lightweights



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2017)

Watched 12 O'Clock High today.  The movie begins and ends with a Lightweight.




There's a scene in the movie where the squadron is coming in and a pan of the airfield shows the ambulences and firetrucks starting across the field, along with all the ground crews on bicycles. 





Our love for British Lightweights came home with the 8th Air Force.



 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bers-heroic-crews-The-Mighty-8th-Command.html


 

http://untoldvalor.blogspot.com/2008/01/44th-bomb-group-shipdam-today.html


----------



## LouB (May 30, 2017)

fantastic.  Thanks for posting Ron.


----------



## Long Beach Leo (Jun 11, 2017)

I own that movie also! That actor is also featured driving a vintage woody station wagon in White Christmas, by the way.


----------

